# Lily's New Cuddle Sling



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd been thinking about trying this for awhile now, and finally got around to doing it tonight while at my sewing teacher's house. I took a couple of liners from Lily's old, smaller cage with me and she helped me turn them into this -


















It was very easy and didn't take long at all. I'd noticed before that Lily likes to sleep in things that are hammock-like, where she's hanging. I thought some sort of sling would be useful for cuddling, so she would be close to me while she slept, but I would have my hands and lap free to be on my laptop, read, or do homework. We tried it out tonight and it works great!  Lily loved sleeping in it, slept like a rock with not much shifting around, and I loved having her cuddled close to me.
Here's a couple more pics. ^.^


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

aw cute. I want one. I've been trying to make Quigley a snuggle sack of sorts but sewing by hand gets tiresome and I don't have a machine. The actual sack part is done but I'm still figuring out how to attach the straps so it's comfortable for me and sturdy for him. 

Yours looks great, good job! And Lilly looks so cozy in it too.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks! Sewing by hand /is/ tiring... >.< I hope yours comes out alright though, you'll have to share pics when you get it done!  I'm planning to make the straps on mine a bit thinner, so they're not so bulky around my neck, and now that I know it works, I may modify it a bit with different fabric. I was thinking about getting patterned fleece for the inside and use something else as a second layer on the outside so it looks cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That little Lily. She has quite the life! Such a precious and spoiled little girl. But she certainly deserves it. You are always thinking of special things for your little girl!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hm. I've been wondering...would anyone be interested at all in buying a sling like this? I've been thinking about making them to sell to other hedgehog owners (or people with other small animals, such as rats, ferrets, guinea pigs, etc.)? I have some ideas to improve on the design a bit, and to make it prettier, since this one was just a practice run, to see if the idea would work. Just want to see if there'd be any kind of market for this, before I jump headfirst into it, lol.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I would be interested depending on the price. I'm somewhat broke but I'm sure yours would turn out better than anything I could make.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

I would be interested


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

That looks a great idea
So lovely


----------

